# Free printable targets...Vegas, NFAA, etc..



## Rjm08

http://www.texasarchery.org/L1/DocumentsRecords.htm

You need powerpoint to download the targets, but once you do you can save the individual ppt presentations and print the targets at will.

They come out perfectly on a regular 8.5 x 11 sheet of paper, even the 5 spot (they are condensed obviously:wink

The program even allows you to add lines if you have a 10 yard range in your basement, and corrects for arrow diameter.

Good shooting,

Randy


----------



## IGluIt4U

You can also use this program to print on regular paper.. :thumb:

http://www.huntsvillearcheryclub.com/xprint.htm


----------



## ccwilder3

I thought I would bump this up.

These are both very handy.


----------



## DXTCLUE

Thanks.:thumbs_up


----------



## pcfithian

Bump. Very useful for a basement indoor range for practice.


----------



## Sadaddy

Tag


----------

